# Uber Code Text Message -spam



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyone else receiving text messages that say something like "1234 is your Uber code. Never share this code with anyone. Reply STOP to unsubscribe"


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Someone is trying to log in to your account on a new computer. Two factor authentication.

Time to change your password.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

but my password is password...if i change it I'll forget it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> but my password is password...if i change it I'll forget it


I think you'll be hacked today, if you haven't been already.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> Anyone else receiving text messages that say something like "1234 is your Uber code. Never share this code with anyone. Reply STOP to unsubscribe"


If you get a "verification code" that you didn't request, let your provider know about it. That could be a sign that someone is tampering with your account.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> but my password is password...if i change it I'll forget it


Use the name you won't forget easily. Like your first love.   Just don't let your current relationship know about it


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

changed password the other day and got another text last night...seems I am a target for some hacker. probably someone here lol


----------

